# Linksammlung



## Treenael (26. April 2007)

Wie wäre es mal mit einer Sammlung der wichtigsten Links zu Herr der Ringe online?
Wo surft ihr so rum, welche Seiten kennt ihr?

EDIT: Da der Thread Sticky ist, will ich mal den Eröffnungsthread überarbeiten.

*Offizielle Seite:*
http://www.lotro-europe.com
http://www.lotro.com/
http://auf-nach-mittelerde.de/

*Account Management*
https://cogaccounts.codemasters.com/

*Communitys*
Onlinewelten --> http://www.lotro.onlinewelten.com/
Buffed --> http://www.hdro.buffed.de/
Gamona --> http://lotro.gamona.de/
http://www.hdro.de/

*Wissen:*
Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung zu HDRO (öffentlicher Download momentan)
Tabelle für Gefährtenmanöver
LOTRO Wissen
Instaz-Guides

*Quests, Karten und mehr:*
http://www.lordofquest.de/
http://www.glingorn.de/
http://www.hdro-der-widerstand.de/index_db.html
Routen-Planer

*Forum:*
http://www.morthond.de

*Sonstiges:*
http://lotro-music.com/
http://www.lotrolinux.com/
http://www.herr-der-signaturen.de/


----------



## sycron (27. April 2007)

hier sind auch noch ein paar links von mir

standard seite
http://lotro.onlinewelten.com/news.php?catid=1

buffed(hier findet man immer was nützliches)
buffed.de

und das ist noch ein großes suchportal
http://lotro.gamona.de/


ich hoffe das hilft dann allen weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leigh (28. April 2007)

Im Buffed-Forum buffed.de verlinken.. wow xD


----------



## Lukas90 (30. April 2007)

links: 

http://auf-nach-mittelerde.de/

http://www.hdro.de/

http://www.lotro.com/

http://www.lotro.onlinewelten.com/

http://www.hdro.buffed.de/

http://lotro.gamona.de/

http://lotrowissen.pytalhost.com/index.php?title=Hauptseite

Hoffe das reicht^^


----------



## dimelton (4. Mai 2007)

ich wäre für ein sticky der links. 
dann muss ich nicht immer so weit nach 
unten srollen.
:-)


----------



## Floyo87 (4. Mai 2007)

Ja wäre angebracht^^


----------



## Melrakal (11. Mai 2007)

*oben festtacker*

Gruß
Mel


----------



## Cordesh (23. Mai 2007)

Ich poste dann mal mein Forum, ich hoffe ihr habt nichts gegen diese "Werbung".

http://www.morthond.de 

Bei uns gibts regelmäßig Gästekeys zu gewinnen, den europäischen HdRO-Client in der Verkaufsversion zum Downloaden (ja, der vollständige Client mit HiresTexturen usw. wie aus der Verpackung), den Patch 1.2, das deutsche Handbuch, ....


----------



## Brandie (15. Juni 2007)

Tabelle für Gefährtenmanöver:

http://lotro.illuminion.de/conjunctions_dt.html

Die deutschen Beschreibungen der Manöver (letzte Spalte) fehlen noch, weil sie z.T. unlesbar sind, daher habe ich sie erstmal auf Englisch eingetragen. Wer kann aushelfen? Mailadresse steht unter der Tabelle, ich ergänze sie dann. Danke und HF!


----------



## Aurengur (15. Juni 2007)

Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung zu HDRO (öffentlicher Download momentan)

Link it, klick it, get it^^


----------



## Blutmaul (7. August 2007)

*Hier noch 1 Link:*

www.monsterplay.de - Jede Community hat 2 Seiten. Wir sind die Dunkle.
Forum, PMS-System, Monster-Raid-Planer, Monster-Signatur-Generator, u.v.m.

mfg
Blutmaul


----------



## Aurengur (6. September 2007)

Auf www.herrderringe-online.eu kann man nun auch den Client downloaden. 

Download befindet sich im öffentlichen Bereich, deshalb ist keine Registrierung notwendig   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Horde deadman (30. Oktober 2007)

Es gibt noch lotro.de, aber die oben gennanten haben viel mehr Inhalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarja-Cell (8. November 2007)

Für alle die das gleiche Problem haben oder hatten wie ich:

www.lotrolinux.com

Nicht ganz einfach das Spiel unter Linux zum laufen zu bewegen... aber machbar mit dieser Seite


----------



## Bobel (17. Dezember 2007)

Aufgaben, Handwerk und Taten-Datenbank von der Gilde Der Wiederstand. Jede Quest sehr ausführlich beschrieben.

http://www.hdro-der-widerstand.de/index_db.html


----------



## Fynmar (17. Dezember 2007)

Fun & Art:

Hin und nie mehr zurück (Das Lotro Hörspiel)

Zum Hörspiel


----------



## Belgram (17. Dezember 2007)

Aufgaben, Gegner, Gegenstände, Sets und Regionen übersichtlich dargestellt. Tägliche Erweiterung des Contents.

www.glingorn.de


----------



## Peejay85 (30. Januar 2008)

Moin, ist unter den links auch so ne art statistikseite oder ne seite wo man sich sigs holen kann, die sich ständig aktualisieren? Also sowas wie BLASC aber halt für Lotro... Oder kennt einer vielleicht so ne seite?


----------



## Quex123 (30. Januar 2008)

www.lotro-welten.de


----------



## -bloodberry- (31. Januar 2008)

Es können keine Daten ausgelesen werden, somit gibt es auch keine sich selbst aktualisierenden Signaturen.


----------



## Eliara Larethian (3. März 2008)

neue Community-Seite mit vielen Infos, Item- und Questdatenbank, sowie einem Forum:

www.lordofquest.de


----------



## Yaso_Kuuhl (7. März 2008)

ich schlage mal noch den routenplaner vor (er bringt mehr als man auf den ersten moment denkt... ich war selbst überrascht) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://lotrotravel.jenserat.de


----------



## Aurengur (14. März 2008)

Wir haben uns die Mühe gemacht diverse Instanzguides zu schreiben, die wirklich mal übersichtlich sind. 

Könnt ihr gerne Benutzen, alles ist öffentlich zur Verfügung gestellt. Urugarth und Carn Dûm sind meines Wissensstandes die komplettesten im deutschsprachigen Raum, und Spalte anscheinend auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir versuchen die Guides auch immer sehr aktuell zu halten, und aktuallisieren sie, sobald wir andere Taktiken erfolgreich getestet haben.

PS: Nur lesen, wer nicht mehr ganz überrascht sein möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaso_Kuuhl (17. März 2008)

Yaso_Kuuhl schrieb:


> ich schlage mal noch den routenplaner vor (er bringt mehr als man auf den ersten moment denkt... ich war selbst überrascht)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


falls das mal eingebunden werden sollte, ich hab inzwischen noch eine domain dazugekauft (www.hdro-atlas.de), also bitte die nutzen.


----------



## Kcrs (24. März 2008)

hier ein Link zm runterladen von Lotro Liedern:
http://lotro-music.com


----------



## michid94 (24. März 2008)

echt nice linksammlug


----------



## Darthmuetze (24. März 2008)

http://www.lordofquest.de/

Kann ich sehr Empfehlen!


----------



## Aurengur (11. April 2008)

Kann jemand die Linkliste auf einen Aktuellen stand bringen/editieren?

Der Beitrag ist schon nicht mehr wirklich aktuell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (11. April 2008)

Erledigt.


----------



## Waringer (21. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte euch meine Seite http://www.herr-der-signaturen.de vorstellen. Hier könnt ihr euch Herr der Ringe Online Foren Signaturen erstellen.

Noch ist die Anzahl der vorhandenen Vorlagen überschaubar, aber wir arbeiten daran weitere online zu bringen.

Grüsse,
   Waringer


----------



## Tabuno (21. Mai 2008)

Hey Aurengur, echt tolle Guides ! *lob*


----------



## Dim (31. Mai 2008)

Hier könnt ihr eurem Interface ein neues Aussehen verschaffen.(ich benutze Durin`s Folk (Mini)):
>>>>>Interfaces hier<<<<<


----------



## Dodacar (23. Juli 2008)

hier noch ne gute seite die sich grade ein neues Image macht:

lotroszene.de

mit dem Lotro-Fan-Projekt in Hörspielformat: DIGITALA

VIEL SPAß!


----------



## Liwanu (4. August 2008)

Hi,

habe ebenfalls eine Fanpage ins leben gerufen: www.lotrogamer.de

Wir möchten keine Datenbank eröffnen sondern eine kleine Fanpage aufbauen, wo neulinge sich über das Spiel informieren können.
Übersicht der Berufe und Handwerke die im Spiel existieren, sowie eine Fähigkeiten übersicht der einzelnen klassen sind nur ein paar der Bereiche auf der Seite.

Wir arbeiten stätig am Inhalt weiter und haben uns schon tolle Ideen einfallen lassen, die es nur noch einzupflegen gilt.

Mfg


----------



## Immortilli (25. August 2008)

Hi ich hab da einen ziemlich brauchbare Map( haffe das die noch nicht hier vermerkt ist)
Hat mir ziemlich geholfen da sie audh übersichtlich ist
Hier der Link:
http://mehq.net/dynmap/index.php?mapId=2&lang=de

Grüße Immortilli


----------



## Thoor (13. September 2008)

Hallo da ich neu bin würde ich einen "Handwerks" Guide nützlich finden, nicht für ein bestimmtes Handwerk, oder wie man am schnellsten hochskillt (gibts das in HDRO überhaupt?) sondern wie das allgemein funktioniert denn, tut mir leid wenn ich mich jetz oute, was die"Handwerksquests" in HDRO betreffen habe ich echt null Durchblick


----------



## Brimser (16. November 2008)

Da hätte ich eine Frage.

Ich hab zwar jetzt noch nicht alle Links durchgesehen, sind sehr viele, danke übrigends! Mich würde eine Art statistik interessieren der ich entnehmen kann wieviele Leute auf den Server insgesamt sind(wieviele davon wächter, jäger usw.)...

ich glaub das gabs bei wow auch einmal. wäre cool wenn wer was weiß.


lg


----------



## -bloodberry- (16. November 2008)

Gibt es nicht, die Entwickler geben keine offiziellen Zahlen raus.
Alle Server sind gut bevölkert, auf Maiar ist insgesamt gesehen aber am wenigsten los.


----------



## Brimser (16. November 2008)

ah danke sowas in der richtung wollt ich wissen.

Wie siehts eig. aus mit dem finden von gruppen? Findet man immer gruppen? Gibt es klassen die nicht gerne mitgenommen werden? Sind manche klassen beliebter?
Denke wächter und barde werden beliebter sein oder? oder kann man auch instanzen probieren mit anderen gruppenzusammensetzungen(Champion als tank und hauptmann als heiler oder so).


----------



## Fino (17. November 2008)

Auch ein ganz toller Link:

hdro-quest.de

Dort kann man seinen Helden hochladen, sich andere Helden anschauen, vergleichen, Gegenstände finden und vieles mehr. Schaut einfach mal rein (mein Schurke heißt Taegon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

Auch eine tolle Seite, wenn man kein Kundiger ist:

hdro-mobs.de

Vergleiche von allen Mobs und Sortierung nach Schadensarten, so sieht man ganz schnell gegen was das Monster das man gerade bekämpft besonders anfällig ist. Sehr nützlich wie ich finde.


----------



## Sonntagshut (17. November 2008)

http://mehq.net/dynmap/index.php?lang=de

Interaktive Karte von HdRO.


----------



## Scalliel (29. Juli 2009)

Frage: Gibt es für Lotro auch eine Foren Seite ähnlich wie die elitist jerks seite für wow mit Klassenmechaniken-Diskussion, Spreadsheets etc. ? Kann auch gerne auf englisch sein...


----------



## abbrechen (28. Oktober 2009)

> *Wissen:*
> Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung zu HDRO (öffentlicher Download momentan)
> Tabelle für Gefährtenmanöver
> LOTRO Wissen
> Instaz-Guides



Kannst du noch den Widerstand hinzufügen, danke.

www.hdro-der-widerstand.de


----------



## simoni (1. November 2009)

Fail. Les mal paar Zeilen weiter. -.-


----------



## mäkki (20. Januar 2010)

Folgende Links sind Fehlerhaft, inaktiv oder die Seiten sind nicht mehr vorhanden.

http://auf-nach-mittelerde.de/ 
http://www.lotro.onlinewelten.com/
http://www.hdro.buffed.de/ 
LOTRO Wissen
http://www.morthond.de
http://lotro-music.com/

gibt es noch jemanden der das anpassen kann? War eine weile inaktiv, was sind zur Zeit die Seiten mit brauchbaren Informationen zu LotRO?


----------



## Vetaro (20. Januar 2010)

Siehe Gesamtübersicht unten


----------

